
Ask HN: How do I become a Customer Success Manager? - horsecaptin
Hi HN!<p>I wanted some career advice and I&#x27;m hoping that someone here will see it!<p>I have a strong Web (SaaS) Development background. I also have some Project Management, Marketing and Sales experience. I also know how to managing a fast-food franchise!<p>I recently found out that Customer Success Management is a thing and would love to become a Customer Success Manager.<p>I&#x27;m technical, can speak business, love making people happy... how do I do this?<p>Would love your advice.
======
jeffmould
In my experience, the title "Customer Success Manager" is a different way of
saying Customer Service Manager, Project Manager, Client Services Manager. It
really depends on the company. For example, I worked for a company that was
opposed to using the word "customer", they preferred "client" so titles were
adjusted to use client instead of customer. We had the "client support team",
"client support managers", "client account manager".

Considering that, you could search and apply to jobs that are customer facing
like those mentioned above. You could also search for the term "customer
success manager" and compare the requirements of those positions to "customer
service manager", "project manager", "pre-sales engineer", "account manager",
etc..

------
msurocks
Its difficult, I believe you should really get started working with.

